# A book to recommend



## Jason Forestfox (Apr 27, 2016)

Hello everyone! ^^

Anyone knows a good book for a teenager? It doesn't matter what the book is about, it just has to be interesting and surprising


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 27, 2016)

Er Ist Wieder Da


----------



## Jason Forestfox (Apr 27, 2016)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Er Ist Wieder Da


I think that I heard of it before. Isn't it that book about Adolf in present?


----------



## Somnium (Apr 27, 2016)

Mastery by Robert Greene. It's about choosing the right career path and more, which I think could be very useful at your age and it's very easy to understand.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 27, 2016)

Jason Forestfox said:


> I think that I heard of it before. Isn't it that book about Adolf in present?


That's the one


----------



## modfox (Apr 27, 2016)

cry of the wolf by merlin bergess


----------



## Jason Forestfox (Apr 30, 2016)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Er Ist Wieder Da


I'll probably pick this one  Thanks!


----------



## Storok (Apr 30, 2016)

I have "Er ist Wider da" It's german But free shipping 
if u want it ask for it


----------



## Jason Forestfox (Apr 30, 2016)

Storok said:


> I have "Er ist Wider da" It's german But free shipping
> if u want it ask for it


I wouldn't understand anything haha xD Thank you very much anyway!


----------



## Storok (Apr 30, 2016)

Jason Forestfox said:


> I wouldn't understand anything haha xD Thank you very much anyway!


Dann musst du dich halt der höheren Sprache ermächtigen.


----------



## Jason Forestfox (Apr 30, 2016)

Storok said:


> Dann musst du dich halt der höheren Sprache ermächtigen.


Ich weiB das, aber es ist kein spaB fur mich  Ich habe neun Deutsh-unterrichte in eine woche, und dass ist zu viel  fur mich


----------



## Storok (Apr 30, 2016)

At least you learn something great


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 30, 2016)

The House of the Scorpion by Nancy Farmer.


----------



## Osrik (May 5, 2016)

His Majesty's Dragon by Naomi Novik


----------



## 34pokemon (May 5, 2016)

This is where it ends by marike nijkamp is absolutely amazing and can definitely interesting, I read it in one sitting!


----------



## Storok (May 5, 2016)

34pokemon said:


> I read it in one sitting!


then the bloodflow in her legs stopped and she died because of it :V
RIP 34pokemon we will keep your name in honor


----------



## 34pokemon (May 5, 2016)

Storok said:


> then the bloodflow in her legs stopped and she died because of it :V
> RIP 34pokemon we will keep your name in honor


Thank you good sir *bows*


----------



## Cannabiskitty (May 5, 2016)

Snow Crash by Neal Stephenson is pretty exciting and it's about a pizza delivery guy who works for the mafia and flies a hoverboard down the interstate and carries a katana.


----------



## Elf-cat (May 15, 2016)

Quantum Effect: Homano the warrior it's available by Kindle app
It's got demons, explosions and a huge powerful huge glowing crystal in it that shoots lightning when get too close.
It's a nice quick read for those who are not too much into reading.


----------



## Ilya (May 17, 2016)

Wizard's First Rule, two and five-six. 

Never Cry Wolf

Surely You are Joking Mr Feynman


----------



## amamediaq (May 17, 2016)

Dunno if it's suitable for the average teenager - I enjoyed reaging it, tho. 

"Gödel, Escher, Bach: An Eternal Golden Braid" by Douglas R. Hofstadter. Heavy stuff but cruely interesting.

Can also recommend everything from Stephen King and/or Karin Slaughter. Those are partly pretty brutal thrillers, so maybe not so teenager-ish but great books anyway! If you're into that kind of stuff. 



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Er Ist Wieder Da


Pretty good book, seriously. Read it a few weeks ago. Is there an english version to that book?


----------



## JynxLynx (May 17, 2016)

Any book by Mitch Albom, the Inheritance series by Christopher Paolini, and 1984. I had fun reading those.


----------



## hibou-wu (Jun 30, 2016)

Discworld series by Terry Pratchett is my favorite! He also has some YA novels. 

The Guardians of Ga'Hoole is another really great series! It was a long time ago when I read that one though, back when I was a teenager!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 19, 2016)

Then again, I was reading Jack Higgins and Tom Clancy novels when I was a teenager, so your mileage may vary.


----------



## zeroslash (Jul 20, 2016)

JynxLynx said:


> Any book by Mitch Albom, the Inheritance series by Christopher Paolini, and 1984. I had fun reading those.


Bleh, Inheritance? No. Try Watership Down, Dragon Champion, Assassin's Apprentice.


----------



## modfox (Jul 21, 2016)

www.goodreads.com: The Cry of the Wolf

great book


----------



## Wonderloaf (Jan 9, 2017)

If you're down for graphic novels, saga is one of my all time favorite reads, highly recommend it


----------

